# Furnal Equinox



## Rozz (Nov 5, 2009)

Where: Toronto, Ontario
When: March 6,7 2010

http://www.furnalequinox.com/

Has anyone heard of this? I'm 4 hours away, and plan on going.


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 6, 2010)

I've heard of it, but I'm new to the fandom and no one knows I'm a furry yet so I probally won't go.  I'm only 15 so to get in my parents would need to sign something, I live close to it though (Oakville, Ontario).


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I might go, depending on how many people on this site actually plan on going.


----------



## feathery (Feb 4, 2010)

ill be there early in the day so chances are if u see a red headed pecker head its me :>


----------



## Damian (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll be there ^^ with my new furry friend from school!


----------



## Shane F.Nicholson (Feb 4, 2010)

THis was never posted here? Oh yeah the banner.

The con is coming along well, we have sponsor t-shirts and 2 guests of honor, a long with a games theme and more.

Check out the website at www.FurnalEquinox.com

We are also looking for more volunteers.

See you at the first Toronto furry con.

Shane.


----------



## Fezdani (Oct 28, 2010)

Shane F.Nicholson said:


> THis was never posted here? Oh yeah the banner.
> 
> The con is coming along well, we have sponsor t-shirts and 2 guests of honor, a long with a games theme and more.
> 
> ...



My bf and I both sent in emails to furnal equinox a few days ago, trying to book a dealers table for us. I was wondering how long it usually takes to respond? This would be our first con, we'd like to try!


----------



## Ilvenis (Nov 11, 2010)

Probably going to be looking for someone to split a room if I go.


----------



## Whipblade (Nov 17, 2010)

I would love to go but only for a day, not the whole event just a day pass or something.  I don't know how maneuverable I'd be at 7 months along soo... yeah..
Dunno if I'd bother if I can't waddle well XD


----------

